# Effacer les données



## EOB (16 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible d'effacer les données d'un iPad directement depuis celui-ci?

Est-il également possible de le faire à distance?

Est-on obligé de passer par iTunes/restaurer?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (16 Mai 2011)

Bonjour 

Je suppose que, comme sur iPhone, tu peux le faire via "Réglages" >> "Général" >> "Réinitialiser" >> "Effacer contenu et réglages"

À distance, si c'est possible, j'en ai jamais entendu parler. Par iTunes, simplement en désélectionnant tout ce que l'on ne veut plus synchroniser, c'est beaucoup plus rapide que restaurer à chaque fois


----------



## Numa24 (16 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

C'est tout a fait possible a distance, il faut que tu ai un compte mobile me gratuit.
Ce compte te permet de localiser ton ipad, iphone ou autre ibidule, de le verouiller a distance et d'en effacer le contenu.

Si tu n'as pas de compte, tout est expliqué la : http://help.apple.com/mobileme/index.html#mmb1de40d9


----------



## Benjamin875 (17 Mai 2011)

Encore faut il que l'ipad est une connexion au minimum Edge ?


----------



## arbaot (17 Mai 2011)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Encore faut il que l'ipad est une connexion au minimum Edge ?




 en wifi suffit..


----------

